# ND Crappie Fishing



## welkins (Dec 1, 2013)

I currently live in western KY and we probably have some of the best crappie fishing there is on KY and Barkley lakes. They are caught with a simple bobber and minnow, casting and jigging, and spider rigging. I have taken a job in GFK and will be moving in June. I plan to learn how to catch walleys and northerns, but like to catch crappie also. What is the crappie fishing like on Devil's Lake as I think that would be the closest place for me? What are the preferred methods and how does it differ from walleye fishing? I don't think you guys can spider rig due to pole limits. In Ky its not uncommon to have 8 across the bow while spider rigging. I prefer casting and jigging and like to use minnows as well. Spider rigging feels a little like cheating, but a lot of folks do it and catch a lot of fish.


----------

